# Eclipse WTP: Web Projekt - mysql einbindung nicht moeglich



## Javar (4. Jun 2008)

Hi,

habe da ein kleines Problem den mysql-connector in ein neu erstelltes Java-Projekt einzubinden. Ich versuche die mysql-connector-java-5.1.5-bin.jar in ein Dynamic Web Project einzubinden. Ich mache das ueber einen Rechtsklick aufs Projekt und dann "Properties >> Java Build Path >> Libaries >> Add external JARs". Soweit geht das auch, allerdings bekomme ich dann folgende Fehlermeldung:

Classpath entry D:/PFADZURDATEI/mysql-connector-java-5.1.5-bin.jar will not be exported or published. Runtime ClassNotFoundExceptions may result. 

Kennt jemand das Problem, was hat das zu bedeuten? Gibts irgendwo ne ausfuehrlichere Fehlerbeschreibung?

Gruss
Javar


----------



## HLX (4. Jun 2008)

Es wird lediglich angemerkt, dass diese Bibliothek beim Export des Projekts als WAR-Archivs oder beim Ausführen der Webanwendung innerhalb von Eclipse nicht berücksichtigt wird. Sie gilt nur für den Kompiliervorgang. Das ist bei Datenbanktreibern eigentlich auch gut so, da diese nicht in die fertige Anwendung integriert sondern der Servlet-Engine separat zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollten.

Ansonsten gilt: Bibliotheken, die ins WAR exportiert werden sollen bzw. beim Ausführen in Eclipse verfügbar sein sollen, müssen unter Properties >> J2EE Module Dependencies registriert werden.


----------



## bronks (4. Jun 2008)

@Javar:
In Deinem Fall mußt Du das Jar bei "J2EE Module Dependencies" hinzufügen, aber am besten ist es, wenn Du das Jar in Deinem Projektverzeichnis ins WEB-INF/lib legst. Dort kann die Jar nicht mehr verloren gehen.

@All:
Ist es eigentlich möglich ein Jar, wie o.g., fest in ein NetBeansProjekt reinzukopieren?


----------



## HLX (4. Jun 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Javar:
> In Deinem Fall mußt Du das Jar bei "J2EE Module Dependencies" hinzufügen, aber am besten ist es, wenn Du das Jar in Deinem Projektverzeichnis ins WEB-INF/lib legst. Dort kann die Jar nicht mehr verloren gehen.



Hmm...der erste Satz kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  :wink: 

Wie schon gesagt: Am Besten wird der Datenbanktreiber in die Server-Bibliothek gelegt und nicht ins WEB-INF/lib. Beim Tomcat wird das JAR ins common/lib-Verzeichnis kopiert. Bei Einbindung des Tomcat in Eclipse und Zuordnung des Tomcat zum Projekt ist das JAR im Package-Explorer sichtbar. Dazu einfach das Projekt und den darin entahltenen Tomcat-Ordner aufklappen.


----------



## Javar (4. Jun 2008)

@bronks 
Danke, nun klappt auch die MySQL Abfrage wieder 

@HLX
Koenntest mir da die genauen Schritte nennen?


----------



## HLX (4. Jun 2008)

Schritte? ...1 Schritt:
mysql-connector-java-5.1.5-bin.jar ins common/lib-Verzeichns deiner Tomcat-Installation kopieren.


----------



## Javar (5. Jun 2008)

Danke!


----------

